# Puddin'



## aguynamedrobert (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok...I have been working on my Pudding recipe lately. I have been using different Vanilla's from different origins and some puddings with eggs some without. Some with corn starch and some without. What is everyone's favorite way to make Vanilla pudding??????


----------



## KAYLINDA (Apr 21, 2008)

My recipe is:

3 egg yolks
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup cornstarch
2 1/2 cups milk
1 teaspoon vanilla

mix together and microwave 5-6 minutes until thickened


----------



## babetoo (Apr 21, 2008)

open the package, add milk, beat the **** out of it and pour into dish. sorry couldn't resist. 

interesting subject, robert


babe


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2008)

STOP traffic!  Vanilla puddin' from the chocolate guy?


----------



## pdswife (Apr 21, 2008)

Wish I had my recipe with me... it's really delish.  I'll be home Thursday and If I think about it will post.


----------



## college_cook (Apr 21, 2008)

I have to say, I really prefer recipes that are corn starch-less.  I don't make pudding, like ever, so I don't have a go to recipe.  Sorry I don't have much to share.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Apr 22, 2008)

Haha...You better believe it. I get out side of chocolate as well.  Vanilla is another fantastic ingredient to play around with...especially the whole bean from different regions...

Thanks for the notes everybody.  I'm on my 6th refinement of my recipe so I should have it done with the next week or two...

Have a great day,


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 22, 2008)

hmmm, vanilla pudding....I only do chocolate!  I make a corn starch based chocolate pudding from one of the Joy of Cooking cookbooks.  I'm looking forward to your vanilla recipe.  I must say I have not made a vanilla pudding since discovering nice vanillas.


----------



## JillBurgh (Apr 22, 2008)

Just had to mention that I'm eating pudding RIGHT NOW


----------



## pdswife (Apr 22, 2008)

aguynamedrobert said:


> Haha...You better believe it. I get out side of chocolate as well. Vanilla is another fantastic ingredient to play around with...especially the whole bean from different regions...
> 
> Thanks for the notes everybody. I'm on my 6th refinement of my recipe so I should have it done with the next week or two...
> 
> Have a great day,


 


Make sure to share what ya come up with. One can not have toooo many pudding choices!


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Apr 22, 2008)

You got it...I will post my recipe when I finish...

It is an egg and cornstarch thickened pudding by the way...

Have a good one everybody,


----------

